# 1,700-ac QDM Lease in Wilkes County



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 24, 2020)

Established 1,700-acre lease with campsite near Washington, GA. Property is intensively managed on high end QDM program. Limited 7 individual members. We anticipate 1 opening for 2020-21 season. No family or group membership. Must live one hour or more from the property. 

A member is allowed 2 bucks, 6 does, 2 gobblers, and unlimited feral hogs. Property is one contiguous tract. Surrounding properties are privately owned and also managed for high end QDM. A shooter buck must be 4.5-year-old or older.

Dues are $3500 and cover lease, winter food plots, water at camp, exclusive hunting rights, and year round access. Excellent deer and turkey hunting. Managed lands in this area produce 130-140 class bucks with an occasional 150-160-class buck.


----------



## Matt08519 (Jan 24, 2020)

Could you bring family with you while I come to hunt? Do the campsite have full hookup for camper?


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Jan 24, 2020)

Power and water. No septic hookup. A member is permitted to bring one guest per trip. Anything killed by the guest counts toward the member's quota.


----------



## PopsTime (Jan 27, 2020)

Still available? Please PM with contact info. Thanks.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes. Still accepting applications.


----------



## fernychien (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi I am interested in joining can you PM me details? Thanks F


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 11, 2020)

Matt08519 said:


> Could you bring family with you while I come to hunt? Do the campsite have full hookup for camper?



Rules allow a member to bring one guest per trip but it should be the exception and not the rule. Deer or turkey killed by a guest counts toward the member's quota. Campsite has power and water at a central location. It is the member's responsibility to run water line and power hookup.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 12, 2020)

Got your message, Ferny. Will follow up.


----------



## Prodigal Hunter (Feb 12, 2020)

GottaGetOutdoors said:


> Established 1,700-acre lease with campsite near Washington, GA. Property is intensively managed on high end QDM program. Limited 7 individual members. We anticipate 1 opening for 2020-21 season. No family or group membership. Must live one hour or more from the property.
> 
> A member is allowed 2 bucks, 6 does, 2 gobblers, and unlimited feral hogs. Property is one contiguous tract. Surrounding properties are privately owned and also managed for high end QDM. A shooter buck must be 4.5-year-old or older.
> 
> Dues are $3500 and cover lease, winter food plots, water at camp, exclusive hunting rights, and year round access. Excellent deer and turkey hunting. Managed lands in this area produce 130-140 class bucks with an occasional 150-160-class buck.[/Q


----------



## Prodigal Hunter (Feb 12, 2020)

I am interested


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 15, 2020)

PM your phone # or email and I will follow up. Thanks.


----------

